# Home made flea and tick repellent



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Here is home made recipe for Flea/Tick Treatment

2 lemons
1 pkg fresh Rosemary
1 tsp chopped Garlic
1 Tbsp whole cloves
2 tsp apple cider vinegar
1 dropper Neem seed oil

Slice lemon very thin and add all ingredients to a mason jar or similar. Cover with boiling water over and steep for 6 to 8 hours. again store refrigerator. you can reuse ingredients and make 2nd batch.

You can put little in spray bottle or put some on a cotton balls and rub all over but spray works better. some pets are afraid of spray bottle. work real good, even on out side animals like coats and such.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks Theresa...sounds very interesting...


----------

